# Post a picture of yourpuppy



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone seems to be posting pics of their dogs, so here is mine .Im new to the dog world This is my first one since I was a lil kid , I bought a pup because I live out in the country now with lots of land.

His name is Machavelli named after a prince! his name suits him perfect. He is a hand full
He is a Male Golden Doodle (golden retriever/lrg brown poodle) He is big and getting bigger as the days go by. he was born july 28 2007 So he is about 8 mos old now. Im am very ilergic to all dogs!! That is why i got this guy ( i know there is no such dog that is completly Alergy free but this guy comes damn close) He is very smart too and extremly stuborn (damn poodle) He rings a bell when he has to go out side, he learned that in 2 days,

Here he is when i got him he was under 8 lbs About 7.5 weeks old He was almost 4 lbs bigger than his next largest brother, and was worned by the breeder that he will definatly be over 100 lbs.
About 12 lbs
























A few months later
He managed to push his gate open but got his head stuck lol 
















bath time, he loves the water but he looks like the biggest sissy when he is wet lol I hate it!








Now hes about 73.7lbs just weighed him. He is not as tall as I thought he was going to be, vet says he will prob gain another 30-40 lbs of muscle and maybe 1/2" taller. im 165lbs and he can pull me up and down the floor no prob with his pull rope, its his fav game.
He still needs to be neutered SOON! It was kinda funny but he could take down my gf 110lbs and try to , well you know, lucky I was around to pull him off when she started screaming Shes still mad bec it took a few sec to pull him off bec I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok he's not a puppy but I had him since he was 9 weeks old and he's going to be 13 years old this June.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nice puppies guys.
i cant wait to have a puppy.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Huck, Im not a big fan of "hairy" dogs but I really like the look of your dog, looks like a beast (except the wet picture







)

Here is my boy Rosco, hes about 5 years old.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

[quote name='skubasteve!' date='Mar 21 2008, 07:12 PM' post='2168337']
Huck, Im not a big fan of "hairy" dogs but I really like the look of your dog, looks like a beast (except the wet picture







)

My neighbour actually came over the other day bec he thought a bear cub was running around my yard lol
your dog is exactly waht I wanted but 1 I am ilergic and would not be able to live with him and 2 they are illegal in ontario canada

I cant wai to shave him in the summer


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my dog
name : clubber ( ugh my brother named him after watching rocky, i hate his name. but ahwell)
Age: 2years old in november
breed: springer spaniel x lab 
sex: male

got him when he was a few weeks old.
i love him to bits, sad thing is he will have to be put down, he is very aggressive towards other dogs and towards people when he has a treat...


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

There are ways you can fix that!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

your gonna put your dog down because its dog aggressive???

WTF!!!

ever heard of a little thing called training


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

staffordshire terrier age 4


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My 2 year old Boxer named "Bryan".


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

tango, that is a classic him sleeping


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice dogs every one, keep em comming!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> My 2 year old Boxer named "Bryan".


You have an absolutely beautiful boxer!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cute pups guys









Standard Poodle 2 years old now.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

winkyee pretty poodle.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Cute pups guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks just like mac when he was a pup.
Mac still looks the same though just giant size though lol. His dad looked exactly the same but chocolate brown, his mom was pure golden retriever. He is deff more poodle though only diff is the face


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Breed: Boxer 
Age: 8 months
Sex: Male



And I really hope your joking about putting your dog down because hes dog aggressive


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my red nose, he's 13 weeks and he weighs just shy of 30 pounds now.























For some reason I like this picture, he had just woken up.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

nice red nose, the way he carries his ears i bet if you got them cropped it would turn out perfectly.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> nice red nose, the way he carries his ears i bet if you got them cropped it would turn out perfectly.


i agree, he would look great with them cropped, but i just don't have the heart to do it... i had the ears cropped on one of my dogs a ways back and i felt horrible afterwards. they should lay down more in the future, he's just got that perked up puppy look all the time right now.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

2 brothers.. bruno is the fawn and tank is the black and white boxer.

.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

My 7 months Old blue Razor's Edge American Pit-bull Terror.
You guys would of never thought that it's a female!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BUBB$ said:


> My 7 months Old blue Razor's Edge American Pit-bull Terror.
> You guys would of never thought that it's a female!!!!
> View attachment 164738


what breeder did you pick her up from?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres my Valley bulldog pup i had him when i was about 13 but he figgered it was a good idea to chase a car after getting out of dads truck,, he broke his hip so we had to get him put to sleep.. he was a nice dog though,, i don't think there even a registered breed yet there being breed from nova Scotia there a English bulldog/boxer cross....named "Valley bulls"


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> My 7 months Old blue Razor's Edge American Pit-bull Terror.
> You guys would of never thought that it's a female!!!!
> View attachment 164738


Wow, Ive seen these on the internet and always wanted one, they look so mean! My uncle has a razor that he got from the states blue male its flippin huge! Now that im out of the city and in the bus ive been thinking about geting one. Almost worth taking alergy shots for agian!

Beautiful dogs every one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cropping the ears is cruel. I so want a bulldog. Very nice blue razor she is beautiful.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

come on, there's gotta be more pups on this site


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

not puppies. but puppies at heart. both are rescue dogs

Bruno, 8 year old irish wolfhound x briard









Roxy, 4 year old sheltie, husky, shepherd mix









Lassa, 11 year old shih tzu (mostly my parents dog, but ive grown up with her and look after her for most of the year)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and heres my new ''er dog hes tyson a 8 year old boxer,,,hes getting up there but still playfull and having fun as always

and no me as well have no puppy pics,,,, for some reason i never had a camera at that time... sucks to its like watching your child grow up with out taking one pic of him iam ashamed


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey cue, that dog you posted pics of earlier looked tight as hell, you got anymore pics? i could definitely see the bulldog in him, but it was a very unique look


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya valley bull,,,there a true nova scotia breed along side the nova scotia duck toller..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres the only other pics i can dig up

here me tryig to make a "all gangster" pic but the dog was a pup and a retard so he keep trying to bite me in this pic

hes a special englishbull/boxer cross.. its a new breed there all over the place in my province hopefully some day they well be a regesitered breed then we well have two nova scotia made breeds

he was named after the great "Winston churchill" geez i wonder why...... how orignal


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice did you draw that^^^?


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

cooper the... ughhh, cockapoo?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

pretty he is all furry


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Stoli American Pit mix
8months Old







Stoli at about 6 Weeks

Stoli just now...


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

my pup lobo... white siberian husky...new to uploading pics hope it works



meateater311 said:


> my pup lobo... white siberian husky...new to uploading pics hope it works


bout 1 year in the pic had him since 8 weeks

him as a lil guy


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Its great to see new pictures of Stewie, Winkyee









Currently the only puppy at my house is Benson... 6 month old longcoated Chihuahua.

















And I also own his father, Dusty (2 1/2 yrs, almost completed his AKC championship)









And of course my 3 Bostons L-R 3 y/o James, 1 y/o Jennie, 8 y/o Diva


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my sister's getting a boston soon tink. she went to boston university and fell in love with them. has a name picked out and everything. do you still breed them?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty pups everyone.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yellow lab 
"shot O brandy" aka brandy.
female
pick were taken at around 9 weeks she's now 5.5 moths, I also have 2 chocolate labs 5 and 8 years old...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Milly

Welsh border collie


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pcrose said:


> very nice did you draw that^^^?










nope a friend of mine did,, ( you want to see some of his comic drawings) hes wicked man,,,,,,


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah post them up


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Puff said:


> my sister's getting a boston soon tink. she went to boston university and fell in love with them. has a name picked out and everything. do you still breed them?


Yep, Jen & James might be having a litter in the fall. I haven't decided yet.

Tell her to be SUPER careful in her search. There are a ton of crappy breeders out there. Breeders MUST do OFA, CERF, and BAER testing... and stay away from breeders of Fawn/Blue/Chocolate Brown/Red (sometimes incorrectly labeled 'seal' but looks like a rednose pit in color) Bostons- these are not allowed colors and I guarantee they aren't breeding for the right reasons!

My best suggestion would be emailing Billie Bunch from the Boston Terrier Club of America at [email protected]

also reading this buyer's guide is a must! http://www.bostonterrierclubofamerica.org/...bleBreeder.html

goodluck and now back to the topic at hand


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

This is Sadie our *Great Dane*! Tallest dog on the forums I bet She was last weight in at 105 pounds and 29inches high

When we got her.









One year old at her birthday party!

















Two weeks ago playing in the snow after the big snow storm.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty matt.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

pcrose said:


> very pretty matt.


Thank you. Shes pretty chillen I have taught her pretty much all the tricks in the hand book ha. By the time she was 6 months old she was perfect with walking without a leash. I havent used one in a while even in semi crowded area's.

Mind you this is my first dog.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

mad skills you have. Mine doesn't listen to me he listens more to kev.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mattones- bruno comes in at about 32" at the shoulders. but he's finished growing, not sure if Sadie has!


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

i like puppies


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey Mattones hows your dogs temper..? shes a blue right? i have herd people having bad luck with blues getting bitchy at times


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> hey Mattones hows your dogs temper..? shes a blue right? i have herd people having bad luck with blues getting bitchy at times


Her temper is one of a kind. She is a blue yes. Shes not so much bitchy but when my girlfriend brings her Mini Daschund down over and it sniffs around Sadies bed or favorite toys she gets a little bitchy and barks forever even when shes away from the toys. Yet when she does the same to the girlfriends dog's bed and toys the same thing happens with her dog. I think Sadie picked it up. ha. I love it when they play fight because there's the ankle biter that never gives up and Sadie who pretty much swalllows the head of the Daschund and gets tired pretty fast form chasing it around.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

this is my bros new pup named Copper


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice dorian


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Couple pictures of Herman and the last one of Herman and my daughter. He will be a year in a couple of months. I adopted him last year and he was my daughters 6th birthday present.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very cute nomore


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Heres my pain in the ass Casey. Hes a 2 year old Japanese chin that doesnt listen to anyone in the house.
This pic was from when we first got him, hes bigger now.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cute, morph has one lol


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

pcrose said:


> very cute nomore


Thanks...


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

good looking dogs you all have, I gotta look for some good pics of my dogs and Ill post...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's my two...

"Farina Vom Kathedrale" is the female, she's just a little over a year old, and "Bodhi" is the male...he's just a little over 2 years old.

They're both trained in protection work... although she's smaller and younger than Bodhi, Farina is "Hell on wheels" when it comes to the bitework.
She's of strong German working lines.

Hell, she was outperforming him when she was 10 months old!
Gonna breed her in a couple years with the frozen semen from another ace dobermann that I'll import probably from a kennel in Florida.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Here's my two...
> 
> "Farina Vom Kathedrale" is the female, she's just a little over a year old, and "Bodhi" is the male...he's just a little over 2 years old.
> 
> ...


hey i may considering buying a Doberman when i move out. My rents say their keeping the Dane. so its either buying another dane or a Dobe


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

never had a dobe have they ever been known to turn on the master?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

lucky 6 year old lab rott mix









princess sheppard/pitt mix 7 years old


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

pcrose said:


> never had a dobe have they ever been known to turn on the master?


They're considered by many to be the most loyal, loving, sensitive dogs alive.
I've experienced nothing to the contrary.

Unfortunately, since this breed was created for the purpose of protection, many people have purchased these dogs only to abuse them and mistreat them in an attempt to make them "mean."
They are not a "mean" dog by nature (nor is any breed for that matter...).

Any dog that is abused and beaten has the potential to "turn" on it's owner.
Since dobermanns, pitbulls, rottweillers and the like are prone to abuse in this manner more so than labs, huskies, pointers, poodles and such, they get a worse rap than they deserve.

In short, they are a wonderful, loving family dog who are playful, intelligent, curious and protective of those whom they love.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BUBB$ said:


> heres my Valley bulldog pup i had him when i was about 13 but he figgered it was a good idea to chase a car after getting out of dads truck,, he broke his hip so we had to get him put to sleep.. he was a nice dog though,, i don't think there even a registered breed yet there being breed from nova Scotia there a English bulldog/boxer cross....named "Valley bulls"


I have seen pics before but never in person. 
Not far from an AMER. BULL. I dont think just lean a bit more towards the Johnson breed of AB's...or am I completely wrong?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Some pics of my AB that the wife and I adopted about 3 years ago. He is about 6 now and his supposed B-day is 
Cinco De Mayo

He is a big puppy at heart that likes to scare people with his bark. Only attacked 1 dog but it wasb/c this little dog bit him on the chin so he grabbed it by the neck and shook. We dont go to the dog park anymore.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage, that is an amazing looking APBT you've got there!


----------



## Kmeta (Sep 13, 2003)

CAO, three years old.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

here is mine 2 girls dark brown is sage 108 lbs,and the red pit is 50 lbs sorry for the blk/wht pic of her she is a hit by car and abused pit that was left for dead on the road side. my wife is a vet and someone brought her in after seeing her on the side of the road for 2 days. she is doing fine now. talk about a rough begining in life she is now 2 the last pic is them together


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> here is mine 2 girls dark brown is sage 108 lbs,and the red pit is 50 lbs sorry for the blk/wht pic of her she is a hit by car and abused pit that was left for dead on the road side. my wife is a vet and someone brought her in after seeing her on the side of the road for 2 days. she is doing fine now. talk about a rough begining in life she is now 2 the last pic is them together


Very nice!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


nice to see a true fan of the breed she is actually called a bandog 75%pit and 25% neo mastiff. check out the neck on her!!! she is a gentle giant,but strong as an ox haha. she also thinks she is a lap dog


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i knew there had to be something bigger in her cuz she is just so tall, and that is one massive neck. my newest addition to the family is about 14 weeks right now and he's already over 30 pounds, i just had him into the vet today for his boosters and stuff and he's checkin out great so far, he's gonna be a big boy. i love apbts, i really don't care what anyone says, cuz if they are too afraid to own one because of their negative image in the media, they are missin out on one hell of a dog. i have never owned nor have i seen a pit bull that didn't think they were a lap dog, they just love to be as close to their owners as possible, i wake up every morning with a big snoring pit bull face on my pillow between me and my girl with my other two dogs on my legs and i wouldn't have it any other way, haha.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> i knew there had to be something bigger in her cuz she is just so tall, and that is one massive neck. my newest addition to the family is about 14 weeks right now and he's already over 30 pounds, i just had him into the vet today for his boosters and stuff and he's checkin out great so far, he's gonna be a big boy. i love apbts, i really don't care what anyone says, cuz if they are too afraid to own one because of their negative image in the media, they are missin out on one hell of a dog. i have never owned nor have i seen a pit bull that didn't think they were a lap dog, they just love to be as close to their owners as possible, i wake up every morning with a big snoring pit bull face on my pillow between me and my girl with my other two dogs on my legs and i wouldn't have it any other way, haha.


could not have said it any better . hense the avatar i have .people judge the breed on the negative press. if you like i could send ya some links to some really cool sites about the breed. also has bite info on all breeds labs are at the top with the most bites,and the mean pit is almost at the bottom. congrats on the dog sound like he is going to be a big one. my wife is a vet so she sees all types that is how we got the little one. pm me if ya want those links i think you would enjoy them


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

notaverage said:


> hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


nice to see a true fan of the breed she is actually called a bandog 75%pit and 25% neo mastiff. check out the neck on her!!! she is a gentle giant,but strong as an ox haha. she also thinks she is a lap dog
[/quote]

dude. that dog is amazing looking!!!

ive heard of Bandogs before, but havent seen one in person.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Kmenta that dog is fuckin beautiful...is that a kangal?????????????


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sonicrx said:


> hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


nice to see a true fan of the breed she is actually called a bandog 75%pit and 25% neo mastiff. check out the neck on her!!! she is a gentle giant,but strong as an ox haha. she also thinks she is a lap dog
[/quote]
Mine is the same way just a male lol. I really like your avatar it is very symbolic and artistic to me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

sonicrx said:


> hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


nice to see a true fan of the breed she is actually called a bandog 75%pit and 25% neo mastiff. check out the neck on her!!! she is a gentle giant,but strong as an ox haha. she also thinks she is a lap dog
[/quote]

dude. that dog is amazing looking!!!

ive heard of Bandogs before, but havent seen one in person.
[/quote]

They have become much more popular....or maybe I just notice them more since I have had my boy.
he is a great dog....I just wish I knew his past b/c he doesnt like certain things like hats and glasses...but Ive come to realize its the person not what they are wearing.

They are up for adoption in NJ thats for sure! look them up...Yahoo has some GREAT AB groups!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> View attachment 164799
> 
> View attachment 164800
> 
> ...


Love the 1st pic 06! classic.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,
KIRA is a female Presa Canario. She was two months and a half in the pic.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

pcrose said:


> hey sonicrx, is the big girl a purebred apbt? she looks to have a very tall, large frame for an apbt, beautiful dogs either way


nice to see a true fan of the breed she is actually called a bandog 75%pit and 25% neo mastiff. check out the neck on her!!! she is a gentle giant,but strong as an ox haha. she also thinks she is a lap dog
[/quote]
Mine is the same way just a male lol. I really like your avatar it is very symbolic and artistic to me.
[/quote]

thanks she is really a sweet dog. the kids around the house come by to play with her ,and she loves every minute . the smaller the person the softer she plays. our little pit loves to play rough with her,and then she flexex her muscles a little hahaha. presa's are awsome dogs that get a bad rap also. i would love to get one of those







.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PEY said:


> Hi,
> KIRA is a female Presa Canario. She was two months and a half in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 165081


NICE DOG!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hey sonic, what were those websites you were talking about? i'm looking to purchase another blue this summer, but i wanna find a purebred apbt, not a mixed like a razors edge or gotti line. it's been pretty hard so far cuz i want to find one that is mostly blue with maybe a bit of white flashing on the chest and all the ones i've liked so far have had way too much white.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PEY said:


> Hi,
> KIRA is a female Presa Canario. She was two months and a half in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 165081


Presas are very cool dogs.
Love to see a pic of her grown up!


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

here are some pics for all the apbt lovers. sorry i am very big in the fight against bsl (breed specific legislation) i have seen pits put down in front of thier families because of this crap. very sad. anyways here are the pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> hey sonic, what were those websites you were talking about? i'm looking to purchase another blue this summer, but i wanna find a purebred apbt, not a mixed like a razors edge or gotti line. it's been pretty hard so far cuz i want to find one that is mostly blue with maybe a bit of white flashing on the chest and all the ones i've liked so far have had way too much white.


Thats hard...so much inter and cross breeding now a days.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's actually not too hard if you know where to look, but those razors edge and gotti lines are all over the place right now and they have everything from bulldog to mastiff in them, i actually heard a rumor that the ukc might revoke their registrations due to all the mixing of breeds. i have found plenty of purebred apbts and am staffs, but they just weren't quite what i was lookin for, but i know it's gonna be awhile before i find the perfect one.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> it's actually not too hard if you know where to look, but those razors edge and gotti lines are all over the place right now and they have everything from bulldog to mastiff in them, i actually heard a rumor that the ukc might revoke their registrations due to all the mixing of breeds. i have found plenty of purebred apbts and am staffs, but they just weren't quite what i was lookin for, but i know it's gonna be awhile before i find the perfect one.


True
I went to a "pet"show where gotti and razors edge along with abunch more where there. They arent the true APBT. Good luck in your search! Your little one is looking good by the way.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

notaverage said:


> it's actually not too hard if you know where to look, but those razors edge and gotti lines are all over the place right now and they have everything from bulldog to mastiff in them, i actually heard a rumor that the ukc might revoke their registrations due to all the mixing of breeds. i have found plenty of purebred apbts and am staffs, but they just weren't quite what i was lookin for, but i know it's gonna be awhile before i find the perfect one.


True
I went to a "pet"show where gotti and razors edge along with abunch more where there. They arent the true APBT. Good luck in your search! Your little one is looking good by the way.
[/quote]
thanks alot man, he's my little guy... he's got a ton of energy, but his training is coming along great. i'll be sure to post pics of his progress.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i would love a mix of these 4 dogs: ( ea each parent being a mix of two)









boerboel for size power and protective temperament.








staffordshire bull terrier for that compact body and great social temperament.








pitbull for a great physiqe and that never quit attitude.








finally the presa canario, great big dog with a great body and temper.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

So you want the most unpredictable, Schizophrenic, dangerous dog you can create?

Why not just get a gun?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no. cause i would neglect the dog. i dont see how this dog would turn out the way you redict it.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> no. cause i would neglect the dog. i dont see how this dog would turn out the way you redict it.


Lost me dude?

I know all those breeds have good points
Strengh, courage, loyalty etc

They can also be seriously aggressive, dangerous and unpredictable!
You dont know what your creating when you start breeding those dogs!

Its easy to say "yeah but i would train it properly", im sure you would but if a kid kicks his ball in your garden and jumps in after it, can you be 100% sure your dog wouldnt take his throat out?
No


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well you cant be 100% shure of that with any dog now can you ?

(you make it soun like i could be creating this m**********r of a monster( wich almost makes me want it even more, maybe i would have to store it in a basement, and only throw down a unsuspecting victim every once in a while))

and i ment to type wouldnt and predict, not would and redict...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no dog is "unpredictable" you just have to know dogs..and how to work with them


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> well you cant be 100% sure of that with any dog now can you ?


Your right

But why risk it with a ball of muscle that was bred to fight and kill!

And cueball... "No dog is unpredictable"???
You have a think about that


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well most breeds are bred to fight, protect, hunt or kill. just various sizes of the form. i mean all of these dogs alone are dogs that need special attention, dont think mixing them will need any extra.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's my pup at 4 months and again at 4 years. Cosmo a German Wirehaired Pointer.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Here's my pup at 4 months and again at 4 years. Cosmo a German Wirehaired Pointer.
> 
> View attachment 165128
> 
> ...


wow, i have never really liked gwp's before, i've always wanted to get a gsp, but looking at your now has swayed me a little!
whats s/he like? are differences in temprement between gwp's and gsp's?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> well you cant be 100% sure of that with any dog now can you ?


Your right

But why risk it with a ball of muscle that was bred to fight and kill!

And cueball... "No dog is unpredictable"???
You have a think about that
[/quote]

Yes you do my friend!
Dogs can and ARE unpredictable.

Bawb2U....nice pointer!!!
That was my favorite dog as a child!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

are you stupid?

cross breeding doesnt make them fcukied in the head, if anything it makes for a healthier dog, with less dieases.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

while i think all dogs have the potential to be unpredictable, not all are unpredictable. i think it all boils down to raising them properly and actually putting effort into training. some of the most aggressive and unpredictable dogs i have ever seen are little dogs that the owners have let takeover, whether its biting, growling, or barking, the owners have let their dogs become the alpha within their own home. if someone is responsible, their dogs shouldn't cause problems, and it doesn't make a difference if it's a 6 pound chihuahua or a 150 pound mastiff.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> are you stupid?
> 
> cross breeding doesnt make them fcukied in the head, if anything it makes for a healthier dog, with less dieases.


amen brotha,,,,,


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> are you stupid?
> 
> cross breeding doesnt make them fcukied in the head, if anything it makes for a healthier dog, with less dieases.


i would have to say that inbreeding is the big cause of mental illness in dogs, it happens quite a bit when dogs become popular and irresponsible breeders who are only looking to make a buck start breeding a bunch of dogs that are closely related, many of those dogs become problems later on.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> are you stupid?
> 
> cross breeding doesnt make them fcukied in the head, if anything it makes for a healthier dog, with less dieases.


i would have to say that inbreeding is the big cause of mental illness in dogs, it happens quite a bit when dogs become popular and irresponsible breeders who are only looking to make a buck start breeding a bunch of dogs that are closely related, many of those dogs become problems later on.
[/quote]

I agree.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You would mix a presa canario with pitbull and all those other powerful breeds? That dog would have such a headstrong and stubborn attitude even with training. Unless you had many years of experience with each of those breeds that your mixing that dog would be unpredictable.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

a presa on its own is a very strong minded dog, they are great dogs if you know what you are doing, but they are not recommended for first time dog owners or for someone who just wants to buy a dog and let it be your buddy with minimal training


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think you guys are adding this up the wrong way, to breed two head strong breeds wont give you a double head stong individual, it will probably be equal to one of the parents.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> i think you guys are adding this up the wrong way, to breed two head strong breeds wont give you a double head stong individual, it will probably be equal to one of the parents.


that's kinda what i was getting at, you'd probably end up with a dog with a personality much like a presa, which would be a great if that's what you were aiming for


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heck i think all these dog develop great personalities when handled in the right manner.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> and it doesn't make a difference if it's a 6 pound chihuahua or a 150 pound mastiff.


But it really does though doesnt it!

I agree dogs such as collies, jack russells and toy poodles have a reputation for biting!
Difference is if a jack russell bites a kid it will draw blood and the dog will be kicked half way across the room!
If a presa, pitbull or the like decided to attack a kid the kids life is in danger!

How many times have you seen headlines...

"Family pet mauls child"

With the owner saying "i dont know what came over our rottwieller, he grew up with our son?"

This happens all the time!
The solution to the problem is dont keep these dogs as pets!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

devon you goddamn dog nazi!!









i guess we will just have to agree to disagree on this one..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> devon you goddamn dog nazi!!


lol i just think its a serious problem that could be avoided

Ill happily admit that the large percentage of pitbull owners are responsible adults who care for there dogs and the dogs themselves are well trained and looked after...

But there is also a percentage who keep the dogs as a status symbol, these are the one's who cause a problem

If you want a dog thats loyal and intellegent, get a labrador!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> and it doesn't make a difference if it's a 6 pound chihuahua or a 150 pound mastiff.


But it really does though doesnt it!

I agree dogs such as collies, jack russells and toy poodles have a reputation for biting!
Difference is if a jack russell bites a kid it will draw blood and the dog will be kicked half way across the room!
If a presa, pitbull or the like decided to attack a kid the kids life is in danger!

How many times have you seen headlines...

"Family pet mauls child"

With the owner saying "i dont know what came over our rottwieller, he grew up with our son?"

This happens all the time!
The solution to the problem is dont keep these dogs as pets!
[/quote]
that actually doesn't happen all the time, most dog attacks are not carried out on their owners, and if you look into things further than what is reported on the news, there are always underlying circumstances.

there was a story about a year ago about a family pet pit bull that had attacked a little boy in the family and killed him. the news reported it in grand fashion as this family dog who was very close to the family and showed no warning signs before it snapped and mauled the child. it was later found out, however that this pit bull had been chained up in the basement its entire life with little to no human contact. all it takes is a bit of digging to find out the real stories behind most of these dog attacks, there are almost always bad owners to blame. i mean what do you expect people to say when the reporters show up? "oh, we totally saw this coming, we never spent any of the necessary time training and socializing our dog when he was younger so now we have this large powerful dog that is unpredictable and aggressive, this whole thing is our fault for not putting in the effort and ignoring the warning signs" of course they're not gonna say that, people never want to accept responsibility for anything so they claim that they did everything right and that this seemingly well-behaved dog just flipped out for no reason.

the people that say all the negative things about these dogs have no idea about the breeds and are basing all of their opinions and arguments off of these sensationalized stories in the news. if you do a bit of research and talk to people who work with dogs, or even decide to own one for yourself, you will find out that they are not the viscious dogs that they are made out to be in the media. i would trust my dogs around any well-intentioned person, including children, and any non-aggressive dogs, they are extremely well trained and have been socialized since they were 8 weeks old.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> heck i think all these dog develop great personalities when handled in the right manner.


generally I agree with your statements.

genetic variety does does help reduce health issues, inbreeding is not genetic verity.

not a fan of the breeds your into. I would say there goofy looking and have bad conformity.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> wow, i have never really liked gwp's before, i've always wanted to get a gsp, but looking at your now has swayed me a little!
> whats s/he like? are differences in temprement between gwp's and gsp's?


GWP's are heavier boned, with a broader head and a slightly stockier build and aren't as "twitchy" as GSP's. From what I've heard, never having trained a GSP, GWP's are more biddable and easier to train but have a stronger prey drive. Very energetic but not frantic, they need lots of exercise. I've known a couple of each breed and the GWP's are my preference. Mine doesn't have a very good coat but it's much coarser than a GSP's and protects him well in the winter. Overall, mine's a great dog. I've had boxers, standard schnauzers, jack russells and mutts and this dog is my favorite.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> heck i think all these dog develop great personalities when handled in the right manner.


generally I agree with your statements.

genetic variety does does help reduce health issues, inbreeding is not genetic verity.

not a fan of the breeds your into. I would say there goofy looking and have bad conformity.
[/quote]

well that matter is mainly subjective anyhow.

and devon ofc i want a loyal and intelligent dog, but a also want a dog that looks good (to me) and reflects me as a person i guess.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> there was a story about a year ago about a family pet pit bull that had attacked a little boy in the family and killed him. the news reported it in grand fashion as this family dog who was very close to the family and showed no warning signs before it snapped and mauled the child. it was later found out, however that this pit bull had been chained up in the basement its entire life with little to no human contact. all it takes is a bit of digging to find out the real stories behind most of these dog attacks, there are almost always bad owners to blame. i mean what do you expect people to say when the reporters show up? "oh, we totally saw this coming, we never spent any of the necessary time training and socializing our dog when he was younger so now we have this large powerful dog that is unpredictable and aggressive, this whole thing is our fault for not putting in the effort and ignoring the warning signs" of course they're not gonna say that, people never want to accept responsibility for anything so they claim that they did everything right and that this seemingly well-behaved dog just flipped out for no reason.


Perfect example of why these fighting breeds should be eradicated!

For every 6 good owners there are 4 bad ones!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> there was a story about a year ago about a family pet pit bull that had attacked a little boy in the family and killed him. the news reported it in grand fashion as this family dog who was very close to the family and showed no warning signs before it snapped and mauled the child. it was later found out, however that this pit bull had been chained up in the basement its entire life with little to no human contact. all it takes is a bit of digging to find out the real stories behind most of these dog attacks, there are almost always bad owners to blame. i mean what do you expect people to say when the reporters show up? "oh, we totally saw this coming, we never spent any of the necessary time training and socializing our dog when he was younger so now we have this large powerful dog that is unpredictable and aggressive, this whole thing is our fault for not putting in the effort and ignoring the warning signs" of course they're not gonna say that, people never want to accept responsibility for anything so they claim that they did everything right and that this seemingly well-behaved dog just flipped out for no reason.


Perfect example of why these fighting breeds should be eradicated!

For every 6 good owners there are 4 bad ones!
[/quote]

same argument could be made about minority groups living in the US.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Fighting breeds should be eradicated? I can write a long paragraph explaining why this statement is dumb.

Why cant we just post a picture of our puppies without all these clashing point of views.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

but where does it stop? if you get rid of all the pit bulls, rottweilers, chow chows, and am staffs, which are the breeds most targeted, there are gonna be 4 more breeds at the top of the list of aggressive dogs, and you may think that sounds crazy, but i can guarantee you that there would be dog attacks after those breeds were gone, and some people somewhere will start pushing to have those dogs eradicated as well. the more responsible thing to do would be to toughen up aggressive dog laws, require training if you want to own certain breeds, and penalties more severe for failing to register their dogs or follow the requirements. as with any problem, prevention is key, you can't just run around plucking up people's family dogs and killing them, what kind of message does that send?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

indeed. at one point in norway the golden retriever was the common druggies dog ( dont ask me why ) and in these times this dog was responsible for most of the attacks on other dogs and humans. 
now the dog is not being held in such great number by these horrible owners and now the am-staff has been banned cause the druggies had them for a while...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> but where does it stop? if you get rid of all the pit bulls, rottweilers, chow chows, and am staffs, which are the breeds most targeted, there are gonna be 4 more breeds at the top of the list of aggressive dogs, and you may think that sounds crazy, but i can guarantee you that there would be dog attacks after those breeds were gone, and some people somewhere will start pushing to have those dogs eradicated as well. the more responsible thing to do would be to toughen up aggressive dog laws, require training if you want to own certain breeds, and penalties more severe for failing to register their dogs or follow the requirements. as with any problem, prevention is key, you can't just run around plucking up people's family dogs and killing them, what kind of message does that send?


I can see the sense in that!

Whatever happens it needs to be made almost impossible for these f*cking scummy gangster wannabees to own "ghetto ponys"

Familys shouldnt have to worry about thier kids safety because there is a ticking time bomb running around in the yard nextdoor because billy bob has a small dick and boosts his ego by owning a "badass" pooch

As you can probably tell i live in a street like that so i have this problem everday of my life


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> but where does it stop? if you get rid of all the pit bulls, rottweilers, chow chows, and am staffs, which are the breeds most targeted, there are gonna be 4 more breeds at the top of the list of aggressive dogs, and you may think that sounds crazy, but i can guarantee you that there would be dog attacks after those breeds were gone, and some people somewhere will start pushing to have those dogs eradicated as well. the more responsible thing to do would be to toughen up aggressive dog laws, require training if you want to own certain breeds, and penalties more severe for failing to register their dogs or follow the requirements. as with any problem, prevention is key, you can't just run around plucking up people's family dogs and killing them, what kind of message does that send?


I can see the sense in that!

Whatever happens it needs to be made almost impossible for these f*cking scummy gangster wannabees to own "ghetto ponys"

Familys shouldnt have to worry about thier kids safety because there is a ticking time bomb running around in the yard nextdoor because billy bob has a small dick and boosts his ego by owning a "badass" pooch

As you can probably tell i live in a street like that so i have this problem everday of my life
[/quote]
i know exactly what you mean, believe me, as a responsible owner, i hate it much more than you do, because those people are making mistakes that could possibly cause the destruction of a breed of dog that i happen to love. i am constantly trying to make people see all these breeds of dogs from a different perspective and i'm glad that we found a happy medium that we both can agree on... now let's see some more puppy pictures, haha.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

any dog is only as good as the owner .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to be administrator for a forum like Piranha-Fury, only it was called "Fightingbreeds.com."
Our mission was to create an understanding of the misunderstood dog breeds like pitbulls, rottweillers, dobermanns and such.
We were around for about a year, and then due to lack of funding, we went under.

It basically boils down to one simple fact:
"There is no such thing as a bad breed of dog, just a bad owner."

One thing I used to really try to impress is that breeds like these attract asshole owners who want a mean dog.
If somebody wants to get a dog to make it mean, they're most likely not going to get a dachshund. They're gonna go for the pits, rotts, etc.
These dogs are not mean by nature, it's just that so many people make them that way.

There are tons of people out there that are deserving owners of these dogs.
I raise dobermanns for example, and I put forth a lot of time and money into protection training them.
We take them out to the compound where they attack guys in bitesuits on command.
We also teach the dogs to make up their own minds as to whether somebody is a threat or not.

I can assure you that my trained dobermanns are 100 times safer than a big dog that has never been trained like this.
I use the analogy of martial arts.
Is a guy who has a black belt in karate "meaner" than a regular guy?
The answer is no, 99 times out of 100 that guy will be calmer, nicer and kinder than most.

Most dog bites are done out of fear. We call them "Fear biters."
Pits, rotts, dobies... they're not the dogs that bite the most, in fact, they bite the least.
Thing is, when they DO bite, it makes the news because everybody's got it out for these breeds.

We think of labs as being the sweet, all around family dog, right?
They're actually #1 on the list for dogs that have bitten people.
Also very high on the list is the cute little pomeranian.
Pomeranians have been known to attack baby humans viciously, sometimes ending in the death of the baby.

*PUNISH THE DEED, NOT THE BREED*


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I used to be administrator for a forum like Piranha-Fury, only it was called "Fightingbreeds.com."
> Our mission was to create an understanding of the misunderstood dog breeds like pitbulls, rottweillers, dobermanns and such.
> We were around for about a year, and then due to lack of funding, we went under.
> 
> ...


holy crap finally some sense. my man you have choosen your words wisely (300 quote sorry leonitis)
here is a link to dog bites,and if i can find it a temper test for all breeds performed in the country last year for each breed they took 100 dogs all bully breeds tested better than golden retrievers ,and labs

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Articles/...AllDogsBite.htm


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok guy's This is Post your dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but two pages of BS and NO PICS

Good Argument but take it somewhere else please and thank you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

huck said:


> Ok guy's This is Post your dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but two pages of BS and NO PICS
> 
> Good Argument but take it somewhere else please and thank you


You're not welcome. 
We're going to keep up the related discussion.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Fighting breeds should be eradicated? I can write a long paragraph explaining why this statement is dumb.
> 
> Why cant we just post a picture of our puppies without all these clashing point of views.


agrees


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Ok guy's This is Post your dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but two pages of BS and NO PICS
> 
> Good Argument but take it somewhere else please and thank you


You're not welcome. 
We're going to keep up the related discussion.:rasp:
[/quote]

Ya know I'm just teasing, right?









Back to the pics...


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Ok guy's This is Post your dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry but two pages of BS and NO PICS
> 
> Good Argument but take it somewhere else please and thank you


You're not welcome. 
We're going to keep up the related discussion.:rasp:
[/quote]

Ya know I'm just teasing, right?









Back to the pics...
[/quote]

great now my dog is mad


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol, Nice Dogs


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

huck said:


> Lol, Nice Dogs


thanks they are great


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

More of my 8 month male.







[/URL


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> More of my 8 month male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is my favorite color on a boxer!!! that is a good looking dog


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> but where does it stop? if you get rid of all the pit bulls, rottweilers, chow chows, and am staffs, which are the breeds most targeted, there are gonna be 4 more breeds at the top of the list of aggressive dogs, and you may think that sounds crazy, but i can guarantee you that there would be dog attacks after those breeds were gone, and some people somewhere will start pushing to have those dogs eradicated as well. the more responsible thing to do would be to toughen up aggressive dog laws, require training if you want to own certain breeds, and penalties more severe for failing to register their dogs or follow the requirements. as with any problem, prevention is key, you can't just run around plucking up people's family dogs and killing them, what kind of message does that send?


I can see the sense in that!

Whatever happens it needs to be made almost impossible for these f*cking scummy gangster wannabees to own "ghetto ponys"

Familys shouldnt have to worry about thier kids safety because there is a ticking time bomb running around in the yard nextdoor because billy bob has a small dick and boosts his ego by owning a "badass" pooch

As you can probably tell i live in a street like that so i have this problem everday of my life
[/quote]

So is the dog a mean SOB or are you a nervous person around the dog?
My AB senses the nervousness in people and will get aggressive. When you shoe weakness....you could become the target of harassment.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

A few pics of my boy Rascal!
I dont have any updated pics these are all about 6-9 months old. Ill have to snap some new ones!

















































































Last pic she is givin him kisses...funny b/c they both backed off when the other was trying to kiss the other.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> You would mix a presa canario with pitbull and all those other powerful breeds? That dog would have such a headstrong and stubborn attitude even with training. Unless you had many years of experience with each of those breeds that your mixing that dog would be unpredictable.


dude. have you ever seen or chilled with a presa mix? my buddy has a presa canario x dogo argentino and the dog is smart as hell, the friendliest dog ive come across, and beautiful. not to mention tough. she likes to go into the forest and fight coyotes, but likes to play with domesticated dogs. it's weird. she knows that coyotes are scum, and knows which dogs are "pet" dogs. funniest dog.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's my "child" Selena.

She's 10 yrs old now, has absolutely NO teefers, but acts like she's only a puppy. Friggin dog is nuts.

She LOVES to hide under my blankets...










that is, when she's not hiding in the pillows...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

notaverage, you better be careful lettin kids go near your dog.... haha. that is a beautiful ab man, not only is that my favorite pattern for abs, but you happen to have one of the nicest i've seen, that is a great small framed ab.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> notaverage, you better be careful lettin kids go near your dog.... haha. that is a beautiful ab man, not only is that my favorite pattern for abs, but you happen to have one of the nicest i've seen, that is a great small framed ab.


Thank you! I appreciate the kind words!
He is funny, he is GREAT with kids although...just like all bigger breeds he sometimes oesnt realize how big he is. 
Yeah, he is def. small for the breed just about 85-90 lbs. I adopted him in Hoboken,NJ about 4 years ago I want to say. We went through some things with him but its in the past and he has learned. A stubborn breed for sure if you dont man handle him...ha..
A few I have seen in the area are the "Johnson" line and are tipping the scales at between 120-140! Damn HUGE dogs. I want one of them as well but NO room even though we just bought a 2 bedroom house with finished basement moving from a 1 bedroom apartment!
Someday.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

notaverage i would move your little girl now !!!! that dog is going for the throat hahaha . joking aside that is a great looking pit!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not my kid...ha...not yet man...just married in November and Just moved into our house this past Saturday!

Oh, Rascal is an AB...not a pit.

I have to get some updated pics. These are all at least a year old.

Thanks for the comments!


----------

